# New 6-sp in 330i Getrag or ZF?



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Title says all, I've been lurking on this forum and several others and I've read that this "new" tranny is either a Getrag or a ZF from the Z4. Anyone have the latest skinny? Thanks!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

It is ZF.


----------



## art330ci (Feb 19, 2003)

what's a ZF???


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

art330ci said:


> *what's a ZF??? *


It's the manufacturer.

http://www.zf-group.de/animation.html


----------



## HankM3 (Nov 5, 2002)

Does ZF still make the 325i 5-speed?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

HankM3 said:


> *Does ZF still make the 325i 5-speed? *


Getrag always made the 325i 5spd. ZF makes the current 330i 5spd, and I believe Getrag makes the M3 6spd.


----------



## DoctorBimmer (Feb 13, 2003)

*trans*

Is one preferred over the other?


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: trans*



DoctorBimmer said:


> *Is one preferred over the other? *


Not as though one has a choice  but I think they're equally well-regarded.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Not that you have a choice or that there are that many tranny makers out there, but Getrag seems to have a reputation in the high-performance arena, and you see a lot of ZF references in heavy trucks and in automatics (BMW automatics are ZF or GM).

The major non-racing tranny suppliers these days are:

GM Powertrain (includes Allison)
New Venture Gear (Chrysler, ex GM partner)
Aisin Ai (Toyota)
ZF Friedrichshafen
Getrag
Mercedes Benz
Tremec (formerly part of Borg Warner)


----------



## GaryB (Feb 2, 2003)

Kaz said:


> *Not that you have a choice or that there are that many tranny makers out there, but Getrag seems to have a reputation in the high-performance arena, and you see a lot of ZF references in heavy trucks and in automatics (BMW automatics are ZF or GM).
> 
> The major non-racing tranny suppliers these days are:
> 
> ...


:bow:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: ZF transmissions were always the high-performance units!*



frog said:


> *Back in the days of yore, vehicles like the Ford GT-40 and various Porsches all had the ZF trannies. I was always under the assumption that they were the superior units. Stronger maybe to handle additional horsepower and torque. Why else would BMW put the ZF in the 330 and the Gertrag in the 325?
> 
> The bottom line is that you get what you get.  *


the zf unit in the 328/330 has some forged components. the getrag unit in the 323/325 is all cast. i'm sure getrag can supply the same as zf if requested.


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

Aisin also makes the tranny in the new Porsche Cayenne, and GM makes the auto trannies for BMW's, as well as some Ferrari's. 

As to the 'olden days' where ZF came in all porsches etc, well, don't forget that it was Porsche who invented synchro's and they did a lot of in-house R&D. A good example is in their brakes. Although Brembo is synonomous with brakes, so is Porsche. Porsche designs the brake system and contracts Brembo to manufacture. I'm sure it is the same with BMW, where they do most, if n ot all, of the R&D in-house and get together with a manufacturer to produce their trannies. -I remember reading on the williamsf1 site that they gained much valuable gearbox design knowledge/capabilities after getting together with BMW.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

e28Will said:


> *Aisin also makes the tranny in the new Porsche Cayenne, [...]
> *


Interesting note to this, the Cayenne's transfer case is a New Venture.

As for the ZF vs Getrag debate, yes, the 325 MT is a Getrag and 330 is a ZF. But the M3 and M5 6MT are both Getrag, as is the 6MT in the Cooper S, Audi S4, Supra, PT Turbo, among others.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *Interesting note to this, the Cayenne's transfer case is a New Venture.
> 
> As for the ZF vs Getrag debate, yes, the 325 MT is a Getrag and 330 is a ZF. But the M3 and M5 6MT are both Getrag, as is the 6MT in the Cooper S, Audi S4, Supra, PT Turbo, among others. *


lincoln LS, and cadavalier &lt some sporty version &gt


----------

